# Professional dressage rider in Kent?



## tobiano1984 (18 September 2015)

Planning ahead and looking for a pro/experienced competition rider who can take my rising 4yo out to some comps next spring including Young Horse classes - any recommendations? He's being backed at home over winter but would like a pro to compete him as not so much my thing! Serious prospect, unusual colour, grandson of Furst Heinrich, near Canterbury. Don't mind if the rider is young just needs to be experienced with competing young horses BD, so if anyone knows of someone suitable please let me know!


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (9 December 2015)

Alex Wyatt - Fiddlers Green Stud


----------



## [59668] (10 December 2015)

I would say to avoid the above and also others at that yard


----------



## Embo (11 December 2015)

Alex Wyatt/Dan Watson @ FG Stud
Mark Butler


----------



## VioletFlower (14 December 2015)

Vicky Powley in Henley,  can't recommended enough


----------

